# Newark Head to Head 2012



## Bob (Jan 25, 2012)

Newark Head to Head 2012.

It's back.

http://worldcubeassociation.org/node/1963

http://union.cubingusa.com/newarkhth2012/index.php


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 25, 2012)

WOOOTTTTT!!!! I am most likely going to this one!


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 25, 2012)

I am no joke going to be visiting my sister in New Jersey that weekend. It's like five hours away, so I would normally not be able to go, but it might work.
Gonna see if I can get my parents to let me go...


----------



## Skullush (Jan 25, 2012)

Neato. Will probably go.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 25, 2012)

Ya most likely for me. Missed the last one.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 25, 2012)

Definately going.  Haven't been able to go to the last few in the NE, but this is right up my alley.


----------



## Kian (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice to see you finally announcing this.  

I'll be there, of course.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 25, 2012)

I just registered, see you all there!!

EDIT: I just registered and payed with paypal but my name isn't on the competitors list?? help??


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 25, 2012)

It takes a while for your name to appear on the list after you've registered.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, when I registered, it did the same thing.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 25, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Yeah, when I registered, it did the same thing.



strange. hopefully it will appear soon.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Why are there two rounds of Magic? It just seems very out of place.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll probably go to this. I had to leave the last one super early and I only competed in a couple things.

Hopefully I don't lock my keys in my car this time.


----------



## Kian (Jan 25, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I just registered, see you all there!!
> 
> EDIT: I just registered and payed with paypal but my name isn't on the competitors list?? help??


 
It has to be manually approved. The list doesn't update automatically.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 25, 2012)

Kian said:


> It has to be manually approved. The list doesn't update automatically.



oh ok, thanks!


----------



## Vinny (Jan 25, 2012)

So this year, there are big cubes, but no megaminx... That's awesome. I only did 3x3 last time because it was my first competition, but this time I can do more events.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm definitely going to this one no matter what!!! I just love going to NJ comps!!!


----------



## Czery (Jan 25, 2012)

Ugh. I dislike the requirement of pre-payment. Don't have a Paypal, too young to get one. Guess I'll have to pay door price.


----------



## Bob (Jan 25, 2012)

Kian said:


> It has to be manually approved. The list doesn't update automatically.


 
Usually competitors are automatically added once they send payment, though. This doesn't seem to be happening. I have received several payments, but the spreadsheet still lists payment as $0 for those competitors. I am looking into the issue.


----------



## Bob (Jan 25, 2012)

Czery said:


> Ugh. I dislike the requirement of pre-payment. Don't have a Paypal, too young to get one. Guess I'll have to pay door price.


 
It saves an enormous amount of time for the Registration/Check-in process. If I had my way, there wouldn't even be a door price.


----------



## timspurfan (Jan 26, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> I'll probably go to this. I had to leave the last one super early and I only competed in a couple things.
> 
> Hopefully I don't lock my keys in my car this time.


 Someone was really upset... OT- I should be there. Pretty awesome that I should have MIT then Newark back-to-back! Time to defend the title


----------



## Czery (Jan 26, 2012)

Are there cut any off times?


----------



## cityzach (Jan 26, 2012)

Any update on the registration problem?


----------



## Bob (Jan 26, 2012)

Czery said:


> Are there cut any off times?


 
Of course...but I won't know what they are until I know how many people are coming.


----------



## Kian (Jan 26, 2012)

I am first on the psych sheet. Time to close registration.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 26, 2012)

How is it that Kian's name got on the competitors list, but mine and the other people that have registered so far didn't?


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 26, 2012)

Where did the title "Head to Head" come from? Is there something I don't know?


----------



## cityzach (Jan 26, 2012)

Casnova said:


> Where did the title "Head to Head" come from? Is there something I don't know?


 
The 2nd round of 3x3 is a head to head round, meaning that you face someone directly, and whoever gets the fastest solve, advances and so on.


----------



## Kian (Jan 26, 2012)

cityzach said:


> How is it that Kian's name got on the competitors list, but mine and the other people that have registered so far didn't?


 
Bob and I are special. Your name will appear eventually, don't worry about it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 26, 2012)

The competition's still a month away. Don't worry if your name isn't there yet. There's a glitch on the website and Bob is working on getting it resolved. He also has a record of everyone who paid, since paypal emails you when you get a payment.

Really, don't worry unless the competition's a week away and your name still isn't there.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright, alright sorry for being annoying, I was just wondering.


----------



## Jordan Johnson (Jan 26, 2012)

I gotta go!!:tu


----------



## Bob (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, don't fret.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 27, 2012)

cityzach said:


> How is it that Kian's name got on the competitors list, but mine and the other people that have registered so far didn't?



Some say he's less then a god, but more than a man.


----------



## Bob (Jan 28, 2012)

Problem identified. It'll be fixed soon.


----------



## Bob (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay, I think the problem is now solved. I noticed some people tried to register without paying, however. Please note that if you do not pay at the time of your registration, you are not considered registered and your registration will be deleted. Please only register when you are ready to commit to pay. Otherwise, you are wasting your time. 

To all those who have already paid via PayPal, your name should now appear on the competitors list. See you soon!


----------



## Bob (Feb 1, 2012)

Prizes? whaaaa? I'm thinking those generic VISA gift cards or something.

Head to Head 1st place: $100
Head to Head 2nd place: $50
Head to Head 3rd place: $25
3x3 Final Round 1st place: $25


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 1, 2012)

Bob said:


> Prizes? whaaaa? I'm thinking those generic VISA gift cards or something.
> 
> Head to Head 1st place: $100
> Head to Head 2nd place: $50
> ...



whaaaaat

brb furiously practicing


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 1, 2012)

Time to practice.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my god, Breandan's going


----------



## Bob (Feb 5, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Oh my god, Breandan's going


 
Didn't he win some big competition or something?


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2012)

Bob said:


> Didn't he win some big competition or something?


 
You must be mistaken. I don't recall that.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 6, 2012)

Im going to go which means 2 comps in 1 week because of mit 
Edit: im going to sj winter instead which means 2 comps in 2 weeks


----------



## Bob (Feb 7, 2012)

Registration closes in two weeks.


----------



## Bob (Feb 12, 2012)

If we have at least 43 competitors, top 32 will go to Round 2 for the head-to-head. Otherwise, the head-to-head will probably only have the top 16.


----------



## Bob (Feb 16, 2012)

Monday is the last day to register before the prices become outrageous. Door prices are EXPENSIVE! <3


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 16, 2012)

crap... (is that word allowed?)
i live in princeton, i'd like to go
but my mom doesn't want to drive 50 miles
and public transportation costs nearly 60 dollars.


----------



## Bob (Feb 16, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> crap... (is that word allowed?)
> i live in princeton, i'd like to go
> but my mom doesn't want to drive 50 miles
> and public transportation costs nearly 60 dollars.


 
Take the train from Princeton to Newark Penn Station. Newark Penn Station is one of the largest transportation hubs around.

Rail	$12.50


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bob said:


> Take the train from Princeton to Newark Penn Station. Newark Penn Station is one of the largest transportation hubs around.
> 
> Rail	$12.50


 
hmm... yes, but my whole family has to come so it'll be a LOT more expensive...

Oh, and my mom said if i pitch in 20 dollars, i could go!

be prepared to see a 13yr old with a 38 sec. average...


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 16, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> hmm... yes, but my whole family has to come so it'll be a LOT more expensive...
> 
> Oh, and my mom said if i pitch in 20 dollars, i could go!
> 
> be prepared to see a 13yr old with a 38 sec. average...



no one pays attentions to times (unless maybe someone like rowe or dan is having a good (or bad) day. I got a 40 second average at my first comp, and nobody really cared. You should definitely find a way to come.


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Just registered and paid, see you guys there!


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 19, 2012)

Finally signed up! Competing in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, and OH. 

Goals:
2x2: Sub-4(.5?)
3x3: Sub-12.5
4x4: Sub-1:05
5x5: Cutoff
OH: Sub-25


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 20, 2012)

I did order a 2x2 but i don't know if it will come by the time of the competition.
If it does come, can i pay at the registration place? After i pre-register 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, can i register 2x2 at the competition itself?

Chances of going rising...


----------



## Skullush (Feb 20, 2012)

2x2: Sub-5.5 avg
3x3: Sub-16 avg
4x4: Cutoff
5x5: Cutoff
OH: Sub-28 avg
Pyraminx: Sub-7 avg
Magic and Master Magic: Lol I'm gonna fail


----------



## cityzach (Feb 20, 2012)

2x2: sub 4.5
3x3: sub 14.5
4x4: sub 1:05
5x5: sub 2
pyraminx: sub 9
magic: sub 1.3
master magic: sub 2.5


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 20, 2012)

Will be going.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Not going  but I will be at sjc!


----------



## Bob (Feb 20, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> I did order a 2x2 but i don't know if it will come by the time of the competition.
> If it does come, can i pay at the registration place? After i pre-register 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, can i register 2x2 at the competition itself?
> 
> Chances of going rising...


 
You could register at the competition for additional events, but it would cost $5 per event.

Registration closes in less than 24 hours!


----------



## Bob (Feb 20, 2012)

If one more person than currently registered competes, the head-to-head will include top 32. If less than 43 competitors compete, it will only be top 16.


----------



## Kian (Feb 20, 2012)

Bob said:


> If less than 43 competitors compete, it will only be top 16.


 
Tim's head just exploded.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 21, 2012)

It's 43 now yay!
I'll be going, my mom will attempt going where nobody (99% of people) has gone before. Driving more than 50 miles on a highway.
Of course parking will be a problem.

(I noticed i posted alot in this thread, am i not supposed to do that?)


----------



## Bob (Feb 21, 2012)

Registration closes in 30 minutes!


----------



## Bob (Feb 21, 2012)

Registration is now closed! See everybody on Saturday!


----------



## Bob (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll be adding Megaminx to the schedule. The cutoff will probably be pretty harsh, though.


----------



## Skullush (Feb 23, 2012)

Bob said:


> I'll be adding Megaminx to the schedule. The cutoff will probably be pretty harsh, though.


 
Yyyyyyyeeeeeessssssss


----------



## cityzach (Feb 23, 2012)

Bob said:


> I'll be adding Megaminx to the schedule. The cutoff will probably be pretty harsh, though.


 
So if we want to compete in megaminx we register at the venue? How much would it be?


----------



## CoryThigpen (Feb 23, 2012)

If we're just adding things randomly then let's add the Clock. I need redemption after my meltdown at MIT.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 23, 2012)

what's going on with sjc? does this normally happen with back-to-back comps?


----------



## Bob (Feb 23, 2012)

cityzach said:


> So if we want to compete in megaminx we register at the venue? How much would it be?


 
No more than $50.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 23, 2012)

Bob said:


> No more than $50.


 

So $5 i guess?


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 23, 2012)

Bob said:


> I'll be adding Megaminx to the schedule. The cutoff will probably be pretty harsh, though.



If you would have seen my reaction when I read this on my phone, you would have thought that I had just figured out the meaning of existence.


----------



## Bob (Feb 24, 2012)

cityzach said:


> So $5 i guess?


 
probably.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 24, 2012)

yay it's tomorrow. and it's only a 30 min drive from me


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 24, 2012)

Bob said:


> I'll be adding Megaminx to the schedule. The cutoff will probably be pretty harsh, though.


 
Define 'harsh'...


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 24, 2012)

At the last minute, my orchestra had to say that rehearsal was cancelled, so i could go to this comp, but registration was already closed!


----------



## JyH (Feb 24, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> At the last minute, my orchestra had to say that rehearsal was cancelled, so i could go to this comp, but registration was already closed!


 


> Registration Fee:
> Registration is now closed. If you wish to compete, you must pay $10 for the first event plus $5 for each additional event at the door.



2c


----------



## cityzach (Feb 24, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> At the last minute, my orchestra had to say that rehearsal was cancelled, so i could go to this comp, but registration was already closed!


 
Basically what JyH said, just pay at the door.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 24, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Basically what JyH said, just pay at the door.


 
Meh. Whatever. I'll just wait for SJC.


----------



## Bob (Feb 25, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Define 'harsh'...


 
Probably at least as strict as the cutoffs for US Nationals 2012.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 25, 2012)

Noooooo! I'll soon have to say goodbye for my 2 NAR for Master Magic


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 25, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Noooooo! I'll soon have to say goodbye for my 2 NAR for Master Magic



NR and no Canadians are even going


----------



## Bob (Feb 25, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> NR and no Canadians are even going


 
LOL I was confused about that too.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 25, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Noooooo! I'll soon have to say goodbye for my 2 NAR for Master Magic


 


That70sShowDude said:


> NR and no Canadians are even going


 


Bob said:


> LOL I was confused about that too.


 
Same here haha. antoineccantin, your NR is safe.


----------



## Bob (Feb 25, 2012)

Just a reminder that no one will be allowed inside the venue before 9:00 AM. Plan accordingly.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 25, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Same here haha. antoineccantin, your NR is safe.


 
No, NAR (North American Ranking) not NR (National Record).


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 25, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> No, NAR (North American Ranking) not NR (National Record).



You do realize that you don't have NAR, right?

edit- Wait, do you mean you don't want to move down in the North American 'Rankings'?
Horrible way to word it, lol. The 'R' in NAR is not ranking.
So you're saying goodbye to your 2 higher ranks? da fuk


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 25, 2012)

OK, i'm packing for the comp right now, is there anything else i have to take except my cubes (obviously) and my korean passport?


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 25, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> OK, i'm packing for the comp right now, is there anything else i have to take except my cubes (obviously) and my korean passport?


 
You should probably bring money for lunch since we need to get lunch ourselves.


----------



## Hershey (Feb 25, 2012)

I am going to this competition!
See you guys there.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 25, 2012)

So, how was the comp? Anything interesting happen?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 25, 2012)

I had SOO much fun today! 
Although I hit hard cutoff once on OH, once in 5x5
And didn't make average cutoff for OH, 4x4 and 5x5...
But I had a lot of fun!

I also was a judge in nearly every event except magic, master magic and megaminx
I judged the head to head round too!
I scrambled the pyraminxes also.

One of the best days I had in the USA.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 25, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> I scrambled the pyraminxes also.


 
Lol I always want to scramble at comps but they always say they don't need help.


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 26, 2012)

This wasn't a good competition for me time wise 

Only good thing that happened was finally getting a sub one for 4x4 :')


----------



## cityzach (Feb 26, 2012)

awesome day! i won 1st for master magic


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't believe I got third in megaminx, my average sucked. T.T


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty good in everything but 3x3 (and a little 2x2) average.

10.18 3x3 single in Head to Head 
2.xx 2x2 single
sub-2:15 5x5 average Me don't practice = I suck
meh 4x4 avg with 1:00.xx single
OH was like 27 avg which is fine, since I don't care about that too much.

I gotta Guhong v2 which is super nice <3
Lots of fun, thanks to everyone who ran it.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 26, 2012)

does anyone have my head to head solves on video?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 26, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> does anyone have my head to head solves on video?


 
I DO!!!!! I JUST edited them. i'm gonna upload them to youtube, edited.
If you want the raw video, tell me, the raw video has you and dan cohen I THINK that was him.

Do i have permission to use your solves in my video?


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 26, 2012)

thats awesome yeah you can just upload then on yours thats fine i don't need to put it on mine. Can you post it in the video gallery when your finished?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 26, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> thats awesome yeah you can just upload then on yours thats fine i don't need to put it on mine. Can you post it in the video gallery when your finished?


 
No prob! Actually I have all of your FINALS footage, i don't know about the h2h but i'll just upload everything anyway.
Rendering....1%....2%....3%....


----------



## Bob (Feb 26, 2012)

Results will be posted tomorrow. I'm really tired right now and there's a few hundred score cards that need to be verified.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Feb 26, 2012)

Has anyone seen a black LingAo Magic? I thought I had it in my bag but now I can't find it. It has some minor damage on it and it feels loose. If anyone has it, please let me know ASAP.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 26, 2012)

Everything went completely horrible. No practice this year anyway. 

The only semi-positive thing was nearly an awesome 2x2 average [for me]. First 3 solves of the average were 3.2, 3.2, 2.9. I tried to 1-look the 4th solve b/c it was a 3 move insert, which would've gave me a really good average. I did the wrong anti-sune, so that ended up in a dnf. It all came down to the 5th solve, which had a horrible first layer, so I only got a 4.3 on it. Lanlan ftw. Felt good for not practicing 2x2 in as long as I can remember.


----------



## Bob (Feb 26, 2012)

Results are posted.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 26, 2012)

*gasp* Zach beat Ernie!


----------



## cityzach (Feb 26, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> *gasp* Zach beat Ernie!


 
Ernie failed, he's still 9814783274140823% better than me


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 26, 2012)

Woah just realized that this was my first competition without any DNF's

#proudmoment


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 26, 2012)

Did I really get a sub-14 3x3 single? Or is that an error? I don't remember. >.<


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bob said:


> Results are posted.


 
YAY i finally have a WCA id! Weird how 3 other people with CHOI as their last name first competed this year.
I LOLed at how my average record was 3999th in the world
and how both my 5x5 solves and my OH solves were all DNFs.

My Goal for next comp: get an average in 4x4, get a sub-30 if not sub-25 3x3 average, make the hard cutoff for 5x5.

Oh, and if you didn't watch it, a lot of the solves my mom took video of and i took footage of the entire awards ceremony.
In the video gallery...


----------



## CoryThigpen (Feb 27, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Did I really get a sub-14 3x3 single? Or is that an error? I don't remember. >.<


I secretly hate you for improving nearly 10 seconds since Bridgewater. I'm a mere 3 seconds faster since then. Nice work!


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 27, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> I secretly hate you for improving nearly 10 seconds since Bridgewater. I'm a mere 3 seconds faster since then. Nice work!


Haha, thanks man! I've really been practicing a lot lately, and I also was using roux for that comp. xD Also, 3 seconds is quite a lot for a few months!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 28, 2012)

(kind of) BUMP
Sorry if this seems like it shouldn''t be in this thread.

Is asking for volunteers to judge, even kids like me (i'm 13), common in competitions?
I've seen that in this competition that a lot of the judges were around my age +-3 years.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 28, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> (kind of) BUMP
> Sorry if this seems like it shouldn''t be in this thread.
> 
> Is asking for volunteers to judge, even kids like me (i'm 13), common in competitions?
> I've seen that in this competition that a lot of the judges (i even scrambled pyraminx) were around my age +-3 years.


 
Yes, if the competition is desperately behind schedule.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 28, 2012)

Why are you so excited about scrambling the pyraminx's? You've mentioned it like 12 times so far.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 28, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Why are you so excited about scrambling the pyraminx's? You've mentioned it like 12 times so far.


 
I'm sorry, i was just was excited, i've never been to a competition until this one.
Sorry if it annoyed you or anybody else.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 28, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> I'm sorry, i was just was excited, i've never been to a competition until this one.
> Sorry if it annoyed you or anybody else.


 
Nah don't worry its fine, i'm was just wondering why you mentioned it so much haha


----------



## Bob (Feb 28, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Yes, if the competition is desperately behind schedule.


 
That is not a necessary condition. We were only slightly behind schedule (and then ahead of schedule by the end of the head-to-head). However, it is fairly common at East Coast competitions. Since a lack of help will make things less enjoyable for competitors (stricter cutoffs, events eliminated, etc.), many competitors are willing to help out to make sure things stay on track.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Bob said:


> That is not a necessary condition. We were only slightly behind schedule (and then ahead of schedule by the end of the head-to-head). However, it is fairly common at East Coast competitions. Since a lack of help will make things less enjoyable for competitors (stricter cutoffs, events eliminated, etc.), many competitors are willing to help out to make sure things stay on track.


 
And Bob triumphs over me once again!


----------



## Bob (Feb 28, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> And Bob triumphs over me once again!


 
RAWR!


----------



## Julian (Feb 28, 2012)

Wait, in the US many people aren't willing to scramble?


----------



## Bob (Feb 28, 2012)

Julian said:


> Wait, in the US many people aren't willing to scramble?


 
Scramblers are easy to find...it's judges that are harder to come by.


----------

